# Documentation required for Tax Registration / Residency Certificate



## arrivederci (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi,

I'm an EU national planning on making the move to Portugal. I'm confused about the documentation required to register for Tax, and the 5 year residence certificate. I am concerned about committing to a long-term rental in case things don't pan out.

I realize I may need to, to obtain things like utility bills which will be required to go through the necessary bureaucracies.

My question is will I will able to jump through these administrative hoops whilst living in short-term "holiday" type accommodation - i.e. accomodation where I am only paying rent with no fixed commitment.

btw I hadn't planned on opening a portuguese bank account as I already have a EUR account in another EU country.

Thanks,

:help:


----------



## advolex (Mar 8, 2015)

If you really don't need any certificates, and you know you won't be accessing national health care here in PT, then I don't see any obstacle to just stay on a short term basis. Only after six months would you have to pay a visit to the local camara and report that you consider yourself as resident. You would then be registered as a resident EU citizen and pay a small fee for a stylish first certificate. That doesn't look like a lot of red tape to me. Should you start a business here or buy some property, a car even, now that's another story. But in your case you wouldn't need an electricity contract as the hotel would provide for that service. No utility bills would mean no need for a bank account in PT.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

/arrivederci may I suggest that you use the search facility on the forum as the questions you have asked have been covered in great detail in other threads


----------

